# Calci Sand for cricket substrate?



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

can you use it because I have a spare bag floating around.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

urm i dont see why not, but theres no point, it will be covered in poo!!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I'd say no - If they eat it, then your rep eats the cricket then surely thats as bad as the reps just eating calci sand. Obviously not in big amounts but still.
Just take it back to the shop.


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Brat said:


> I'd say no - If they eat it, then your rep eats the cricket then surely thats as bad as the reps just eating calci sand. Obviously not in big amounts but still.
> Just take it back to the shop.


yeah ok


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

wet it and throw it at someone you dont like.. will stain there clothes and everything


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> wet it and throw it at someone you dont like.. will stain there clothes and everything


Yay!!


----------

